# Help w/ Debulking



## rlcohen76 (Aug 2, 2010)

Good morning!

Laparoscopic robotic assisted omentectomy & cytoreductive surgery for ovarian cancer.
If this was open i would use 58957 but there is no lap code. Anyone using unlisted code for this?
58999 or 49329?

thanks in advance for your help!


----------

